# Shakes



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm feeling run down and need some extra cals quick, or if I'm bulking and eating so much food that my digestive track is getting backed up, I'll blend up a shake. I've been known to do some where things like raw tuna steaks blended with milk and peanut butter and bananas and so on...  

Today though I made a simple one that covers what I needed and tastes great and won't make ya puke it up.

First, blend a couple handfuls of pretzels (salty ones) until they are a dust.  Then add in however much protein powder as you want, or don't at all. I used 2 scoops dymatize isolate in chocolate. Then 1 cup greek vanilla yogurt, two cups of whole milk and a bunch of ice for consistency.  Whir it together and its damn good.  The saltiness of the pretzels is great!

You guys do anything weird in your blenders?


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 15, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sometimes when I'm feeling run down and need some extra cals quick, or if I'm bulking and eating so much food that my digestive track is getting backed up, I'll blend up a shake. I've been known to do some where things like raw tuna steaks blended with milk and peanut butter and bananas and so on...
> 
> Today though I made a simple one that covers what I needed and tastes great and won't make ya puke it up.
> 
> ...



Gotta admit that sounds pretty tasty. I never make anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 15, 2012)

i thought i did some weird combos until i read your tuna, milk, pb and ban combo...im done eating for the day dude...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 15, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sometimes when I'm feeling run down and need some extra cals quick, or if I'm bulking and eating so much food that my digestive track is getting backed up, I'll blend up a shake. I've been known to do some where things like raw tuna steaks blended with milk and peanut butter and bananas and so on...
> 
> Today though I made a simple one that covers what I needed and tastes great and won't make ya puke it up.
> 
> ...




Pob I usually blend my oatmeal to a powder, whole milk,vanilla dynamatizewhey,peanut butter,ice,and a bannana. Its a awesome tasting shake pob try it man


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 16, 2012)

When I get tired of food I've been known to eat pussy. 

But in the blender, just those jamba juice smoothie things that I posted in the food section.  Next time I make one I'll throw a can of tuna in it. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2012)

mabdelrasoul said:


> Pob I usually blend my oatmeal to a powder, whole milk,vanilla dynamatizewhey,peanut butter,ice,and a bannana. Its a awesome tasting shake pob try it man




Yup done that one... You can also swap out the banana for a granny smith apple.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2012)

I give ladies the shakes and shivers while in them.


----------



## Jada (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn POB I thought me eating tuna fish with katchup and ritz crackers was weird!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2012)

8 oz water
6 oz 1% milk
40g whey iso
3oz liquid egg white
1 table spoon olive oil
1 table spoon peanut butter
3 table spoon greek yougurt


blend, blend blend


----------



## RowdyBrad (Oct 17, 2012)

I used to take two scoops of vanilla protein powder, add a big scoop of pb and a cup of oats (uncooked) along with 2 cups of milk. Was very good. You get used to the oat texture.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Jack In The Box has some great malted shakes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> I used to take two scoops of vanilla protein powder, add a big scoop of pb and a cup of oats (uncooked) along with 2 cups of milk. Was very good. You get used to the oat texture.



I don't really drink my whey without oats like that. Cuts out the sweetness. 



SFGiants said:


> Jack In The Box has some great malted shakes.



No jack in the box around here. We have a sonic. Actually fuck. I'm gonna go blend some choc whey with my choc and peanut butter ice cream!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2012)

2 scoops whey, 2 bannanas, frozen blueberry and strawberry,1 scoop of peanut butter,green algae shit,flax oil,water=the purple monster


----------

